# Buying out-of-state ATV Question



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I have heard that if I purchase a new ATV or UTV from an out-of-state dealer that I do not have to pay the sales tax. Is this true and if so what is the reasoning behind it? I am interested in a new machine but I have no interest in getting a call from the Texas State Comptroller's office looking for the tax and possibly a penalty. Someone please explain so I can understand.

Thanks!


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

You still have to pay sales tax in TX if you want the title etc... I believe. I know people in other states by the ATV and don't ever apply for the title so they avoid the sales tax.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wouldn't you have to eventually get the title if you want to sell it? I was about to do this same thing but wasn't sure what the catch was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

You don't pay tax on an offroad vehicle from out of state. I bought my RZR 1000 from Shoals in Alabama and titled it here for $32.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Camo said:


> I have heard that if I purchase a new ATV or UTV from an out-of-state dealer that I do not have to pay the sales tax. Is this true and if so what is the reasoning behind it? I am interested in a new machine but I have no interest in getting a call from the Texas State Comptroller's office looking for the tax and possibly a penalty. Someone please explain so I can understand.
> 
> Thanks!


No taxes, just the +-30$ fee for title, completely legal process. Take a look at this thread, PM if you have any questions.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2035105



Wizness said:


> You still have to pay sales tax in TX if you want the title etc... I believe. I know people in other states by the ATV and don't ever apply for the title so they avoid the sales tax.


Wrong



louie870 said:


> Wouldn't you have to eventually get the title if you want to sell it? I was about to do this same thing but wasn't sure what the catch was.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you need the title



INTOTHEBLUE said:


> You don't pay tax on an offroad vehicle from out of state. I bought my RZR 1000 from Shoals in Alabama and titled it here for $32.


^here is the correct answer


----------

